# Rosso Fortissimo?



## rob (Jan 16, 2010)

What is Fortissimo wine, is it a grape variety or a blend....please help it is driving me nuts:


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2010)

Herre is a PDF

http://www.cellarcraftwine.com/PDFs/2008 Limited Release announcement and description.pdf


----------



## cpfan (Jan 16, 2010)

rob said:


> What is Fortissimo wine, is it a grape variety or a blend....please help it is driving me nuts:



This is a blend from Cellar Craft. It is their version of the *BIG BOLD RED *wine.

Steve


----------



## rob (Jan 16, 2010)

cpfan said:


> This is a blend from Cellar Craft. It is their version of the *BIG BOLD RED *wine.
> 
> Steve



what is big bold red


----------



## cpfan (Jan 16, 2010)

The PDF that Tom posted is for the Limited Edition RF released in 2008.

From their online brochure, the regular RF is a Super Tuscan blend from Cab Sauv, Merlot, and native Italian varieties (presumably including Sangiovese).

Steve


----------



## rob (Jan 16, 2010)

cpfan said:


> The PDF that Tom posted is for the Limited Edition RF released in 2008.
> 
> From their online brochure, the regular RF is a Super Tuscan blend from Cab Sauv, Merlot, and native Italian varieties (presumably including Sangiovese).
> 
> Steve



So, this is not something I can order in a restaurant, or buy at the store


----------



## smurfe (Jan 17, 2010)

If you buy a Super Tuscan, you will be very close. Do a Google search and you will see quite a few recommendations.


----------

